# Copier coller dans X11



## bertrand.serullaz (10 Mai 2005)

quand je suis dans une fenetre X11, j'aimerai retrouver mon copier coller classique.
Dans la fenetre X11 je sélectionne un texte, j'appuie sur les 2 boutons de la souris ( ou pomme c)
et ca colle sur la ligne de commande.

le clipboard du xterm en résumé.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Mai 2005)

je me répond a moi même iTerm


----------



## iLux (14 Mai 2005)

dans X11, controle prend la place de pomme


----------

